# Unerwünschte Werbung Fa. DocCheck Medical Services GmbH



## Anonymous (20 November 2004)

Von einer völlig unbekannten Firma namens: 

DocCheck Medizinbedarf und Logistik GmbH
Carl-Zeiss-Straße 3
71093 Weil im Schönbuch

bekommt man ungefragt Werbung per e-Mail für deren Produkte, verschickt wird diese aber von: 

DocCheck Medical Services GmbH 
Vogelsanger Strasse 66 
50823 Köln 


Hat da jemand auch etwas ungefragt bekommen? Die Firma aus Köln ist ein reiner Internet-Autorisierungsdienstleister und hat nichts mit Medizinprodukten zu tun. Wie soll man das bewerten?


----------



## Eniac (23 November 2004)

Medizin schrieb:
			
		

> Hat da jemand auch etwas ungefragt bekommen? Die Firma aus Köln ist ein reiner Internet-Autorisierungsdienstleister und hat nichts mit Medizinprodukten zu tun. Wie soll man das bewerten?



Hm, frag doch mal ganz unverbindlich bei Deiner örtlichen Apothekerkammer (http://www.apothekerkammer.de/links.htm) nach, wie die das bewertet. Unter Umständen könnte das grossen Ärger für den Spammer bringen.


Eniac


----------



## Anonymous (23 November 2004)

Eniac schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, frag doch mal ganz unverbindlich bei Deiner örtlichen Apothekerkammer (http://www.apothekerkammer.de/links.htm) nach, wie die das bewertet. Unter Umständen könnte das grossen Ärger für den Spammer bringen.



Das ist wohl ein Versender für Praxisbedarf, Klinikbedarf etc., keine Firma, die Pharmaka verkauft wie Apotheker?


----------



## Dino (23 November 2004)

Eine Google-Suche nach "DocCheck Medizinbedarf und Logistik GmbH" führt zu einer ganzen Reihe von Egebnissen, die ehrlich gesagt eher *nicht* an eine Firma denken lassen, die Spamming nötig hat. Vielleicht doch nur Zufall durch einen "Dreher" in der Mail-Adresse? Sei es, dass ein Dritter bei seiner Anmeldung diesen Dreher eingebaut hat oder die Firma selbst bei der Übernahme der Adresse eines Kunden in den Datenbestand. Irrtümer kommen nun mal vor.
Wenn es Dich stört, dass Du von denen Werbung bekommst, setze Dich doch einfach mal mit der Firma in Verbindung. Ich denke, dass das Problem dann schnell vom Tisch ist.
Mein ganz persönlicher Eindruck....


----------



## Anonymous (6 Dezember 2004)

Dino schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Google-Suche nach "DocCheck Medizinbedarf und Logistik GmbH" führt zu einer ganzen Reihe von Egebnissen, die ehrlich gesagt eher *nicht* an eine Firma denken lassen, die Spamming nötig hat. Vielleicht doch nur Zufall durch einen "Dreher" in der Mail-Adresse? Sei es, dass ein Dritter bei seiner Anmeldung diesen Dreher eingebaut hat oder die Firma selbst bei der Übernahme der Adresse eines Kunden in den Datenbestand. Irrtümer kommen nun mal vor.
> Wenn es Dich stört, dass Du von denen Werbung bekommst, setze Dich doch einfach mal mit der Firma in Verbindung. Ich denke, dass das Problem dann schnell vom Tisch ist.
> Mein ganz persönlicher Eindruck....



Ärzte bekommen von dieser Firma normalerweise sogar Geld dafür, wenn Sie Werbung durch Pharmafirmen per DocCheck zustimmen, "opt-in". Diese Firma verdient primär mit dem autorisieren von Ärzteseiten ihr Geld, bekommt es vom Seitenbetreiber aus der Pharmabranche. Für Werbung muss man sich aber explizit eintragen. Hier ist es dann wahrscheinlich so gewesen, dass man unerwünscht Werbung bekam. Wer sich beschwert, opt-out versucht, wird gesperrt, wie ich hörte. Damit kann man fast keien Fachseiten mehr aufrufen. 
Diese Firma nutzt ihr Beinahe-Monopol also durchaus. Dazu steht in den AGB ausdrücklich, dass die eMail-Adresse nur zur Vertragsabwicklung, nicht für Werbebomben, gebraucht würde. In der Medizinbranche sieht es immer sehr seriös aus. Ob es dies auch immer ist ...
Wenn es nur ein "Versehen" gewesen wäre, hätte man dem Beschwerdeführer sicher nicht den Zugang blockiert.


----------



## KatzenHai (13 Dezember 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wer sich beschwert, opt-out versucht, wird gesperrt, wie ich hörte. Damit kann man fast keien Fachseiten mehr aufrufen.
> Diese Firma nutzt ihr Beinahe-Monopol also durchaus. Dazu steht in den AGB ausdrücklich, dass die eMail-Adresse nur zur Vertragsabwicklung, nicht für Werbebomben, gebraucht würde.


Welche AGB hattest du da vorliegen?
In den soeben von mir aufgerufenen findet sich folgende Passage:
(2) Es wird darauf hingewiesen, dass DocCheck im Rahmen des angebotenen Services Info-Mails über Neuigkeiten bei DocCheck bzw. seinen Partnern per eMail an registrierte DocCheck User verschickt. Diese eMails umfassen in der Regel aussergewöhnliche Ereignisse wie Messen, die Einführung neuer Services, Angebote über Sonderaktionen im DocCheck Shop, etc. Diese eMails können auch Werbung bzw. Produktwerbung enthalten. Der Nutzer kann diese eMails jederzeit abbestellen, indem er über die DocCheck Website [] seine DocCheck Einstellungen in seinem Datensatz ändert.
(...)
Stand: 1. November 2001
Also Mails nur nach Freischaltung, Werbung inklusive - der User müsste also eigentlich zuvor DocCheck User geworden sein. Und ein schadensfreies Abbestellen der Werbemails ist (wohl) möglich.

Ansonsten lassen sich Newsletter durch Eintrag in das Feld "Abbestellen" einfach abbestellen - und zwar ohne Login als User, also wohl auch ohne Auswirkung auf den User-Account.

Da hat wohl jemand einen blöden Scherz gemacht und den Erstposter in diesem Thread einfach eingetragen - nicht schön, aber behebbar ...



			
				Anonymus schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es nur ein "Versehen" gewesen wäre, hätte man dem Beschwerdeführer sicher nicht den Zugang blockiert.


Woher du auch immer ein "Blockiert" des Zugangs nimmst ...


----------



## Anonymous (21 Dezember 2004)

Man muß ja unterscheiden:

bekommt ein Doccheck-Nutzer unerwünschte Werbung oder jemand, der mit der Firma gar nichts zu tun hat.

Die Eingangsfrage ("völlig unbekannte Firma") klingt ja eher nach jemand, der gar nicht zu Doccheck gehört.

Hat der Fragesteller denn mal nachgefragt bei denen, wie die an seine Mailaddy kommen?

> Wenn es nur ein "Versehen" gewesen wäre, hätte man dem Beschwerdeführer sicher nicht den Zugang blockiert.

Und warum hätte man ihn sperren sollen, wenn es *kein* Versehen war?

Ich bin (wie bei eBay) immer skeptisch, wenn solche "ich kenne einen, der wurde zu Unrecht..." Geschichten erzählt werden - meistens fehlt da doch was wichtiges an Info.
Hat der Betroffene vielleicht reagiert in der Art "euch verklag ich, ich will nie wieder ne Mail von euch" oder so? Da würde ich als Betreiber auch sperren, das wär mir zu riskant.


----------



## KatzenHai (22 Dezember 2004)

Wenn man sich über den Button "Newsletter" - "Abonnieren" mit E-Mail-Addy anmeldet, erhält man sofort folgende Bestätigungsmail:
	
	



```
Sehr geehrte(r) DocCheck-Nutzer/in,

herzlichen Dank für Ihr Interesse an unserem Newsletter.

Sie haben sich am xx.12.2004 auf der Website [url]www.DocCheck.de[/url] mit Ihrer eMail-Adresse [email][email protected][/email] für den monatlichen DocCheck/Newsletter angemeldet.

Wenn Sie unseren Newsletter nicht mehr beziehen möchten, klicken Sie einfach auf diesen Link:
...
oder schicken Sie eine eMail an [email][email protected][/email]

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
```
Ich melde hiermit ganz erhebliche Zweifel an der Vollständigkeit/Richtigkeit des threaderöffnenden Postings an ...


----------



## dotshead (22 Dezember 2004)

Natürlich habe auch ich Zweifel allerdings würde ein Double Opt.In helfen.



> Die Nachweispflicht für eine solche Erlaubnis trifft nach der Grundsatzentscheidung (Urteil vom 11. März 2004, Az. I ZR 81/01) des Bundesgerichtshofs (BGH) den Versender der Werbe-E-Mail. Um dieser Obliegenheit genügen zu können, empfiehlt es sich, den Nutzer die Anmeldung für einen Newsletter noch einmal ausdrücklich im Rahmen einer zweiten E-Mail bestätigen zu lassen ("Double Opt-In"). Kommt es zu einem Verfahren über die Zulässigkeit einer Werbe-Mail, dürfte die in der Praxis häufig verwendete Confirmation-Mail, die dem User lediglich die Anmeldung bestätigt, als Nachweis für eine Anmeldung kaum ausreichen.



aus http://www.absolit.de/eMail-Marketing/Joerg Heidrich-Rechtslage-E-Mail-Marketing.html


----------

